# Chicken Sizes



## Uncle Bob (Nov 4, 2007)

I was just reading the thread about roasting chickens where the OP was talking about a 2 LB chicken which brings up a subject that "ruffles my feathers"!!!!

I can shop at 3 Large Chain stores (grocery) and about 3 or 4 smaller local independant chains. Good luck finding a whole bird under 4 lbs!! They don't exist!! Most are 4 1/2 to 5 lbs for a broiler/fryer!! When advertised, I have seen them up to 6 Lbs!!! It's ridiculous!! I found two birds the other day at 4.20 lbs and was thrilled! When I broke them down, each bird had two hearts!! Anyway, what do you see where you shop???????


----------



## Bilby (Nov 4, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> When I broke them down, each bird had two hearts!!


Think you may need to stop shopping in Galifrey shops!!


----------



## Katie H (Nov 4, 2007)

Interesting thought, Uncle  Bob.  I was kind of thinking  along the same lines as you when I read that thread.

In my area, depending on the store I visit, I can purchase chickens ranging from about 2 pounds to up to 5+ pounds and any size in between.

I'm pleased because there are times when I want a small chicken or that's all my budget has room for.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 4, 2007)

They do around here, Uncle Bob! Albertson's carries "Sanderson Farms" _previously frozen_ chickens (I think that is the brand) and they average 2.5 - 3.5 lbs.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 4, 2007)

Seems like the fryers I buy are around 3.5 to 4 lbs.
But if my five laying hens don't get to doing their job soon.... i'll be sure to weigh them before I eat them and let you know


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 4, 2007)

Michael....I am very familar with Sanderson Farms, a Mississippi Company...They have lost market share around here, to Tyson and others. I can still find their products, but it's the same old story! 4 1/4 lbs and up!! Now I know why!! They are shipping the small birds to Texas!!

I can find smaller birds, but they are the Free Range/Organic ones, costing a King's Ransom! A bit much for roasting on a spit over a campfire! I don't mind the larger ones for such purposes, but for frying I want a bird no larger than 3 1/2 lbs.


----------



## Alix (Nov 4, 2007)

The chickens I get range from 7-12lbs. Heh heh heh. I get mine from a farm though.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 4, 2007)

Around here I can get whole chickens in virtually any size I want - from tiny poissons, to 2-3# broiler/fryers, to 4-6# roasters.  Sometimes the markets around here even have extra-large capons - especially around the holidays - as well as the occasional true "stewing" hen.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 4, 2007)

Where I shop, chickens run from 3.5 - 7+ pounds.  Anything smaller is a cornish hen.  There are also when are referred to as fowl.  They run over 7 pounds and are older birds.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 4, 2007)

We can buy Cornish hens here, too. They are almost always about 20 ounces. Rarely weigh more than that.  Love those little birdies.  We have  them regularly, especially since they're so inexpensive.


----------



## Caine (Nov 4, 2007)

*Poussin -* Poussin are 26 to 28 day-old chickens that weigh about 16 oz. each. 

*Cornish Game Hens - *Cornish game hens are a breed of domestic chicken that weigh 16 to 24 ounces dressed. 

*Broiler-fryers - *Frying/roasting chickens are between 2 1/2 and 5 pounds.

*Capons - *Capons are castrated roosters, 8 to 12 lbs.


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 5, 2007)

I have no problem finding small ones, 2 - 3 lbs.  I like cooking 2 smaller birds, rather than one large one, that way we don't fight over the wings and legs.


----------



## auntdot (Nov 5, 2007)

Actually we usually buy the 5 pounders.  Roast them and get two meals out of them. But we can find the smaller ones, they usually call them fryers or broilers.  And use them for frying, or boning and using the parts.  Basically we go with the sales.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 5, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> I can shop at 3 Large Chain stores (grocery) and about 3 or 4 smaller local independant chains. Good luck finding a whole bird under 4 lbs!!


 
I say you're lucky. I love big birds, the bigest birds I can find are maybe, maybe, 3and 1/2 LB. It's practicaly a pegeon IMO. To make really good chicken soup you need and old chicken and that is when they get up to 5-6 lb. I love those.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 5, 2007)

Same here as what Breezy can get. I like to get the 6-7# ones for roasting and use the leftovers in other meals, like chicken a la king or a one-dish rick-chicken-veggies mixture. I used the 3-4# ones this past summer when we made wine-butt chicken almost every week.


----------

